# Rooted Droid Razr XT912 4.1.2 with hacked Hotspot problem...



## tin008

Hi,

I recently rooted the XT912 using the Razr Blade method. It is currently running stock 41.2 (jelly bean) The root process went fine.

Then, I tried to use the hack process to get the Hotspot by following the below instructions.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2236274

yes, I was able to change the entitlement_check field from 1 to 0. And the hotspot feature activated.

However, I also run into an error. I got an error message like this "Unfortunately The process com.motorola.process.system has stopped"

the message comes up ever 3 to 5 mins, and I have to press ok .

I tried to change back the value of the hacked field and reboot the phone. The message still shows up.

Would someone know what's wrong and how to fix it?

On the side note, is there a wait to see all the hidden files/folders on the android phone when connect to PC ?

much appreciate

Thanks


----------

